# had a little treat today



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

so today while i was out pheasant hunting i shot a banded pheasant. my first band ever and i didnt even know that they banded pheasants. i was very shocked to say the least. needless to say the bird will be going on the wall.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If you shot it in N.D. the bird was banded by a Game farm. The Game and Fish doesn't band pheasants in N.D. I found this out the hard way didn't I G/O?


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Jawn, Last year my buddy got one of them too. it wasn't from a farm though. the guy realesed them for pheasants for the future. He banded something like 120 total, but he just did it too see how many of them would be recovered and how far they might travel from where they were released. The one he shot ended up being 9-10 miles or so from where it was shot!! I thought it was pretty impressive though.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah this one was banded by pheasants for the future. i feel like such a big bad pheasant hunter now. i'm gonna start putting all my pheasant bands on my pheasant call laynard now haha (that was a joke)


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

You may wanna check into this:

"i was driving home from the sioux hockey game on saturday and heard an interesting ad/report. there is a contest in which people have released pheasants with tags on them and when you call in the tag you are entered into a windsor (i think) drawing for thousands of dollars in prizes from scheels, windsor, and other places. have any of you guys heard of this or have any of you guys gotten a tag? is this for real or some sort of joke? personally i don't like the idea of tagging real animals for a contest. i like shooting birds but this doesn't seem right to me. let me know."

The thread is below.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea.How would this be any different than a Big Buck contest?Or longest tail feather contest.Or for that matter all those giant ice fishing contests that give away thousands of dollars?

Here at least you don't have to buy a ticket ahead of time.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bagman, Yes Windsor Canadian released 300 birds in the state this year. Yes prizes are involved if you shoot one. They are also donated I believe a couple thousand bucks to the NDWF as part of the promotion


----------



## AfterTheHunt1985 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi! I work for Republic National Dist. Co. of SD - we in fact, with Windsor Canadian released the banded birds. We have been doing so for the past 8 years-I have been involved for 5 of those. If you would like any informaiton and I can get that to you! We release them all over the state of South Dakota in 2 sets - 150 the week before hunting season opens and again in November. This year we upped the prizes - as we do every year. The difference between our contest and Cabellas is that you actually win with ours.  Everyone who mails in their tag gets a Windsor Canadian hat and t-shirt and of course your band is then put in a drawing to win one of the 5 top prizes. Its real...we origionally were thinking about tagging fish but GFP promotes catch and release and that wasn't such a good idea.  If you any questions let me know...and if you did shoot a banded bird call the number on the tag!! And we do also donate money every year to the South Dakota Wildlife Federation.

AND OF COURSE DRINK WINDSOR CANADIAN WHISKY!!


----------

